
Tesla Model 3 receives a perfect safety rating from NHTSA - aogl
https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/tesla-model-3-receives-perfect-222800702.html
======
TheForumTroll
Do they really only give out stars or am I missing something??

Without a number like 96/100 or something that shows _how_ they came to the
star rating it is nearly useless. Otherwise you can easily game the system.
Got a crappy car in passive security? Just ad lots of active security! The
consumer needs to see exactly how they came to the end result. That is like
3rd grade math.

Here is a much better view of a test from the old Model S with numbers that
actually mean something:

[https://www.euroncap.com/en/results/tesla/model-s/7897](https://www.euroncap.com/en/results/tesla/model-s/7897)

